# kentuckyspecialfx.com online stock items sale



## kentuckyspecialfx.com (Jun 20, 2008)

Kentuckyspecialfx.com is running it's year end sale in November and through most of December.
Various items are being discounted and we will be posting some new items in December.
If time permits we will be posting some more used items as well in the used item section.
Hope everyone had a awsome Halloween!


----------

